# Official Specialized 2012 launch



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Specialized have launched their 2012 range - check it out on the updated web-site.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Some new things I noted while browsing the new bike range, particularly the Tarmacs:


Sticker shock - $18,000 for the McLaren Venge and $11,000 for the S-Works Di2 Tarmac. The 5 figure barrier has been utterly broken.
Almost all of the new Tarmacs have "mid-compact" gearing (52/36), with just the S-Works having standard racing gearing (53/39). 11-28 cassettes also very common with the mid-compact cranks. Me not like very much.
Tarmac S-Works frame-set at $3,000 (same as Pro) must be a pricing mistake - probably should be $3,900.
The Tarmac frame-sets are OSBB, and almost all the bikes are OSBB. They are providing adapters with the frame-sets for standard English BB compatibility (comparable to the Wheels Manufacturing adapters).
Hardly any group-set cranksets (even at the Di2 level you don't get the 7900 cranks). They're almost all the Specialized cranksets, except for FSA at the lower end. Almost all are BB30 cranksets to match the OSBB of course.
The Ultegra version of Di2 is of course being called Ui2.
I think that Specialized have rationalized the Tarmac range a lot and reduced the customer choices - especially the convergence on OSBB, and mid-compact crank-sets.

There's more to be posted I presume - the Tarmac SL-3 Expert frame-set isn't there yet for example.

IMHO, best value of the entire road bike range is the Allez frame-set. It is just about the cheapest thing they sell (about as much as a helmet, a saddle and a pair of shoes), and probably the only thing I would consider buying this year.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, that's cleared a few things up for me.
I had been considering the Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 but as it has 'mid-compact' gearing AND it's AU$2,500 MORE expensive than the equivalent Giant (which has 'normal' gearing) costing AU$4,000, it's a no-brainer to go with the Giant thanks.


----------



## quangtt (Aug 7, 2011)

is the price for S-Works Venge Di2 wrong or something? its the same as DA version


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The color choices on the Roubaix line are for s**t.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

quangtt said:


> is the price for S-Works Venge Di2 wrong or something? its the same as DA version


This is what I'm wondering.... plus - Zipps instead of rovals? Must be a mistake...


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> The color choices on the Roubaix line are for s**t.


No kidding!!! The entire line is horribly painted other than the black Expert and maybe the black Di2 Highroad bike. This of course is just my opinion and others might love some of the colors. I am just disappointed because I was really to buy a Pro and just don't think I could get use to that blue.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Well, that's cleared a few things up for me.


Me too - my next bike will most likely not be a Specialized.  Bang-for-the-buck-wise, Specialized has been tough to beat. With their new pricing, I'm looking elsewhere.

I bet the satin/pink S-Works Tarmac is going to be a real seller. 



> IMHO, best value of the entire road bike range is the Allez frame-set.


 Agreed. That looks like a great frame-set for the price.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact has a cheaper chain, cheaper wheelset and $200 more otherwise the bike is the same as last years.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> .
> [*]Almost all of the new Tarmacs have "mid-compact" gearing (52/36), with just the S-Works having standard racing gearing (53/39). 11-28 cassettes also very common with the mid-compact cranks. Me not like very much.
> [*]Tarmac S-Works frame-set at $3,000 (same as Pro) must be a pricing mistake - probably should be $3,900..


i am not sure about mid compact with 11-28 gearing either i would either want true compact for climbing or full racing for flat with closer gear spacing

s-works frame at $3K with seat post would be the only real deal - but you r absolutely right, must be a typo, too bad

i noticed the geometry changed on the 56 and smaller they are 10cm lower in headset height


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

purdyd said:


> i noticed the geometry changed on the 56 and smaller they are 10cm lower in headset height


Well spotted, but I hope that's 10mm not 10cm!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Too bad the OSBB didn't make further into the Roubaix lineup. For $2500 on up, it should have. FAIL.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

t_togh said:


> Too bad the OSBB didn't make further into the Roubaix lineup. For $2500 on up, it should have. FAIL.


I think they are doing this whenever they build new moulds, so I guess Roubaix did not get this since the Roubaix frame line-up is largely unchanged. Maybe next year they will get SL4 frames at the top-end and OSBB will start to trickle down. For some the debate between OSBB and standard BB is still on-going, but it does seem that the availability and success of the Wheels Manufacturing type adapters is moving us toward OSBB. I hope to not hearing any more OSBB stories about creaks, bearings and maintenance issues!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Ukbloke, is the OSBB really that much of a step up over threaded? I will still likely pickup a 2012 Roubaix expert. I should stop whining; I probably won't notice the difference.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

t_togh said:


> Ukbloke, is the OSBB really that much of a step up over threaded? I will still likely pickup a 2012 Roubaix expert. I should stop whining; I probably won't notice the difference.


The short answer is that you won't notice the difference. Do you really think that the choice of BB is holding back your riding or performance in any meaningful way?

The longer answer is that there are pros and cons either way, and you will find many who will come down on one side or the other. I could write you an essay on this but it won't help you decide! I've been on the fence on this for a while, and the conservative side of me says to stick with the threaded BB especially if you are running a threaded BB crank anyway (which I do). If you have the OSBB and a BB30 crank then you will save some weight. And with the Wheels Manufacturing adapters you can have an OSBB frame and whatever cranks you want which is becoming compelling. But there are still recurring reports of people using OSBB suffering with creaks and worn bearings that concern me. I think that OSBB with press-fit (the carbon shell) has largely addressed this, but it is still too soon to say with absolute certainty.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rkgriffin said:


> No kidding!!! The entire line is horribly painted other than the black Expert and maybe the black Di2 Highroad bike. This of course is just my opinion and others might love some of the colors. I am just disappointed because I was really to buy a Pro and just don't think I could get use to that blue.


I was never one to BUY a bike because of the color scheme, but these colors will cause me to NOT BUY one because of the color scheme.

:mad2:


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Quick Look*

I took a quick look at the Tarmacs and IMO the Expert is once again the best blend of newer tech and componants. I like the HTC black. The price and the mid compact crank kinda suck. On sale the price might be down to $3300.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact has a cheaper chain, cheaper wheelset and $200 more otherwise the bike is the same as last years.





dougrocky123 said:


> I took a quick look at the Tarmacs and IMO the Expert is once again the best blend of newer tech and componants. I like the HTC black. The price and the mid compact crank kinda suck. On sale the price might be down to $3300.


I noticed this and agree, the Expert still is attractive in the lineup but not as much so as the 2011. Not the greatest revelation on pricing overall.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Well spotted, but I hope that's 10mm not 10cm!


heck what's an order of magnitude among friends...


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> The short answer is that you won't notice the difference. Do you really think that the choice of BB is holding back your riding or performance in any meaningful way?
> .


absolutely right there - 

i have to say after a year with the BB30 pressfit sort of stuff and with the addition of a new s-works crank - it is a really slick system and very easy to work on

the s-works crank is slick because it slides in from both sides and so you don't accidentally knock out the bearing on the non drive side when sliding through the axle - unlike the SRAM Red crank for example

the s-works cranks one really bad feature is it takes a special tool to put on the spider

i wouldn't have any issues with the OSBB with delrin cup setup with a BB30 crank

campy or shimano crank i think i would still prefer threaded, it just seems simpler but then i have no experience with the adapters


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I asked about the Tarmac pricing on Twitter. They gave a generic answer.
Now the price is fixed, and the Di2 Venge is missing.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a feeling they initially switched the pricing on the S-Works Tarmac and Roubaix framesets, because the Roubaix SL3 is listed at $3900 and should be unchanged from last year when it was $3000. Maybe Specialized will catch on and realize they don't need to hire someone to proofread their website when they can just crowd source that job to us for free 

Continuing on the theme of less for more money, I noticed that they introduced the new Fusee SLX wheelset for $1k with a different/wider rim and claim it is their lightest ever at 1492 grams. Last year the Fusee SL 25 was quoted at 1495 grams, this year it is up to 1546, possibly because they are being more honest (I'm pretty sure my SLs weigh about 1550) or possibly because the new picture of the SL shows an all aluminum front hub where last year it had the carbon shell hub that is now on the SLX. In any case the MSRP of the SL hasn't changed at $800.

Also they have a new line of Pro carbon handlebars that cost the same as the existing S-Works but are about 10% heavier.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

IMO the bikes this year are way too much money. Who on earth would spend over 2k and buy a bike with Tiagra components.... :mad2:

Perhaps prices will drop? I have never looked at prices right after posting.

Also can I get an opinion on the Langster Pro price? It doesn't seem too bad, but then again I have no idea of what most fixed gears cost. IMO it looks nice and comes with decent wheels and crank.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Some new things I noted while browsing the new bike range, particularly the Tarmacs:
> 
> 
> Sticker shock - $18,000 for the McLaren Venge and $11,000 for the S-Works Di2 Tarmac. The 5 figure barrier has been utterly broken.
> ...


The site is updated to reflect the $3900 price for the SL4 S-Works frame now.


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

The allez 105 price is ridiculous when similar bikes are ~500 less


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

The new 10speed tiagra shifter has the exact same internals as 105 5600, so why not buy it. Cheaper than 105 and the same functionality.



The Mountaineer said:


> IMO the bikes this year are way too much money. Who on earth would spend over 2k and buy a bike with Tiagra components.... :mad2:
> 
> Perhaps prices will drop? I have never looked at prices right after posting.
> 
> Also can I get an opinion on the Langster Pro price? It doesn't seem too bad, but then again I have no idea of what most fixed gears cost. IMO it looks nice and comes with decent wheels and crank.


----------

